# November Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 November 2004)

Here are the official entries for the November Stock Tipping Competition. Please check your entry and report any errors to me immediately.

In no particular order:

ghotib GRD $2.96 
crocdee EPE $0.275
JetDollars TMS $0.044
brerwallabi CMX $0.11
Afterglow ICN $0.065
RichKid DES $0.12
kifoghorn SDG $1.44
Bingo BXP $0.27
GreatPig AUL $0.019
tarnor NAL $0.63
still in school NCP $10.77
Porper RHT $0.125
Lucstar HDR $2.15
markmau BDG $1.07
Mofra CVN $0.018
markor GDA $0.006
positivecashflow PSD $1.33
stockGURU LEG $0.077
stefan HTA $0.335
Jett Star MUL $0.033
tech/a JST $2.95
banjo pete EMS $0.30


Unfortunately, I have had to disqualify banjo pete for being below the post per day qualification of 0.30. Sorry Pete!! However, because Pete has been here since almost the beginning of Aussie Stock Forums I have included his entry on the Stock Tipping Competition page, so he can still join in the fun! 

The Stock Tipping Competition page has now moved to https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php from this month onwards!

I would like to thank Stefan for donating the Stock Tipping Competition page code to Aussie Stock Forums and for hosting the page up until now.  Thanks Stefan! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 November 2004)

I am going to have a shot at the competition too this month and go for OMI.

I have a feeling this may be the month it starts to move.


----------



## ghotib (1 November 2004)

Was I too late with GRD?  That'll learn me to have a life occasionally.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 November 2004)

ghotib said:
			
		

> Was I too late with GRD? That'll learn me to have a life occasionally.



Oooops... no I just forgot you.

Fixed!


----------



## banjo_pete (1 November 2004)

boo hoo for me. And this is the month for ems.  ohh well.


----------



## stockGURU (1 November 2004)

My turn for the wooden spoon this month. 

Let this be a lesson people... watch out for that Friday after close of trade annoucement.

I missed it and now I'm hurting.

 LEG


----------



## kooka1956 (1 November 2004)

Missed out again with my tip. The end of the month comes too quickly.  I still think ERG  is due for a run. So that would be my pick in November. Regards KOOKA


----------



## Jett_Star (1 November 2004)

Wow! There is more and more people joining this competition each month.


----------



## Porper (1 November 2004)

*stockGURU : My turn for the wooden spoon this month.*

Let this be a lesson people... watch out for that Friday after close of trade annoucement.

I missed it and now I'm hurting.

 LEG 

I think you are correct there stock Guru, but you never know, a long way to go yet.I have been watching Leg for a few weeks now as a potential buy situation, 0.08 seemed to be the bottom for a while, looks like I had a lucky escape, certainly short term, longer term they could still be good.The only thing is you should never by a stock in free fall who knows where it might end.:iamwithst


----------



## still_in_school (4 November 2004)

Hi Joe,

is it possible if you can change NCP to NWS, as News Corp, has now changed trading names... if thats ok in the rules...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## RichKid (4 November 2004)

Yeah, I hope it is ok, 99.99 in the red doesn't look good!  

How would you calculate the opening price for the comp? Haven't been following the NCP story that closely, sounds a bit complicated.

So is NWS an amalgamation of all that's left of NewsCorp in Australia?


----------



## Joe Blow (4 November 2004)

still_in_school said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> is it possible if you can change NCP to NWS, as News Corp, has now changed trading names... if thats ok in the rules...
> 
> ...



SIS, any idea how I can calculate the NWS price for the first of the month?

I need an entry price to put you back up on the competition page.


----------



## still_in_school (4 November 2004)

Hi Joe,

lol, i knew about this happening with NCP, if you want, simply just double my entry price by 2 and that will give NCP, its new price in which it trades in the US.

there was an agreement with the share and stock it self that if you bought 

1000 units of NCP @ say $10.00

it would now look like this...  500 units of NCP @ $20.00

***

no real change just your unit holdings halved and share price doubled.


Cheers & Thanks,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow (4 November 2004)

still_in_school said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> lol, i knew about this happening with NCP, if you want, simply just double my entry price by 2 and that will give NCP, its new price in which it trades in the US.
> 
> ...



Done!


----------



## Afterglow (5 November 2004)

ICN ;WELL PLUGGED AND ABANDONED.

Looks like January or December, before there will be a CHANCE of good news.
Wells and Wells that's OIL.

Regards Afterglow

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...CN&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=W


----------



## RichKid (5 November 2004)

That's the way it goes with some oil stocks- all or nothing. I'm following Hardman Resources (see the thread on HDR) and the last few weeks have been pretty tough too, the latest news wasn't good either. But fortunately it's a long term stock.

With the oil price in at least short term decline there may be some buying opportunities if investors switch to other sectors. Hope things get better for you in February!


----------



## brerwallabi (10 November 2004)

Hi Joe
Is there a link to the share tipping comp as mine only goes to the Oct comp, maybe I missed something along the way.


----------



## Afterglow (11 November 2004)

> brerwallabi
> Is there a link to the share tipping comp as mine only goes to the Oct comp, maybe I missed something along the way.



Hi brerwallabi there is a new link this month.
Regards Afterglow

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## crocdee (11 November 2004)

hi afterglow
have to agree, not quite the same with my epe but similar. atleast i think i still have a chance however would not rely on it with only 19 days to go.

regards croc


----------



## GreatPig (26 November 2004)

Hey... I just saw I'm at the top of the heap right now! I think I'll have to take a screen capture for posterity .

I'm the king of the castle,
You're the dirty rascal...

Umm... can we stop the ride now? I think this is far enough .

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (27 November 2004)

GP, it's really looking rather strange at the moment. Maybe the coding is wrong and the whole table is showing in reversed order? 

Anyway, congratulations for the top spot. There are 2 more days to go. Can you really make it? Timing seems to be perfect this month!

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (28 November 2004)

Stefan,



> There are 2 more days to go. Can you really make it?



Maybe I need to spend some time on Monday doing a bit of ram... er... lobbying .

GP


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2004)

Well here's an odd one, a photo finish, exact same percentage gain (33.33%), I thought I had it there on my own. Well done to everyone, a close race.

I reckon I'll go with the $50 cash. Might have to wait till Joe gets back though. 

Funny how it comes down to the wire with this comp. This makes my odds of winning the comp again very slim.


----------



## stefan (30 November 2004)

> I reckon I'll go with the $50 cash.



Why am I not surpised? 

Congratulations to all participants. Don't forget to put in your new entries for December. It's closing tonight!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (30 November 2004)

Sheesh... what a day for AUL to go down that much . So close and yet... 

Congratulations guys - a photo finish!

Now let's see what's hot for December... <rummage> <rummage>

GP


----------



## RichKid (30 November 2004)

Hey GP, make sure you're rummaging in the top draw (not the bottom one) hee hee hee hee- You nearly had it there with AUL, it's all about timing in this game (and luck). The lead seems to change a lot towards the end of the comp, makes it fun!


----------



## GreatPig (30 November 2004)

I just realized I made a mistake. _THIS_ was supposed to be my November pick: 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markor (30 November 2004)

Haha what a finish! You see - you wouldn't have that sort of fun without penny stocks in the comp

Markor


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2004)

Greetings to you all from Bruges in Belgium!  I haven't managed to download my own photos from the digital camera yet, so this hotlinked one from another website will have to do:







My goodness... look what happens when I leave the country... a three way dead heat for first!  

My heartiest continental congratulations go to RichKid, Mofra and markor who managed to outperform the other entrants in November with an outstanding return of 33%! Well done also to those who finished in positive territory... better luck next time to those who didn't (including myself).

Can all three of you lucky devils send me a private message when you get a chance letting me know whether you'd like the subscription to Shares or Personal Investor magazine or the $50 cash!

Final November results: 

*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RichKid  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DES[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  0.120  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.160  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.040  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*33.33*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mofra  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CVN [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.018  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.024  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.006  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*33.33*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]markor  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GDA[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  0.006  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.008  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.002  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*33.33*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]kifoghorn  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SDG [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.440  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.830  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.390  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*27.08*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Porper  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RHT[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  0.125  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.150  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.025  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*20.00*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GreatPig  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AUL [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.019  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.022  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.003  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*15.79*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]stefan  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HTA [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.335  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.365  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.030  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*8.96*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]still in school  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NWS [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]21.540  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]23.230  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.690  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*7.85*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]9. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tech/a  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JST [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.950  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3.020  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.070  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*2.37*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tarnor  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NAL [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.630  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.640  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.010  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1.59*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]11. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bingo  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BXP [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.270  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.270  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.000  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*0.00*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]12. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]markmau  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BDG [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.070  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.070  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.000  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*0.00*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jett Star  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MUL[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  0.033  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.032  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.001  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-3.03*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]14. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]positivecashflow  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PSD[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  1.330  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.270  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.060  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-4.51*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JetDollars  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]TMS [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.044  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.042  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.002  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-4.55*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]brerwallabi  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CMX [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.110  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.105  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.005  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-4.55*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]17. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]banjo pete  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]EMS [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.300  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.285  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.015  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-5.00*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]18. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ghotib  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GRD [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.960  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.810  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.150  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-5.07*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]19. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]stockGURU  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]LEG[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  0.077  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.073  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.004  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-5.19*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Joe Blow  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OMI [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.530  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.400  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.130  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-8.50*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]21. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lucstar  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HDR [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.150  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.790  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.360  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-16.74*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]22. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]crocdee  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]EPE [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.275  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.225  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.050  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-18.18*[/font]
*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]23. [/font]**[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Afterglow  [/font]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ICN[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  0.065  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0.050  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-0.015  [/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-23.08*[/font]

Good luck to all for the December competition!

We're off to Paris tomorrow afternoon. I will be thinking of you all as I munch on a croissant and make my way to the top of the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## crocdee (1 December 2004)

hi joe
looks like you are having a great holiday.
can't see anyone trolling for a barramundi in the photo or did i miss something?
anyway have agreat time

regards croc [probably no crocs in the river either eh]


----------



## crocdee (1 December 2004)

well well well what a finish crongrats rich mofra markor
goodluck to all for december.
stefan it is good of you to take the reins in joes abscence and keep the comp running.

regards croc


----------

